

Show HN: The best way to run PHP apps - kluikens
https://serverpilot.io/?=showhn

======
jmathai
I am probably in your target market. We've been running on AWS for 2 years. We
use a handful of their services including EC2.

Locally for development we use vagrant.

I need more information on how you can help me save time (not money). What
specific thing do you make easier for me?

I think "server management" is too broad. Maybe I don't believe you can really
take all the server management off my hands. If I'm wrong I need some proof
which I'd be happy to read/watch.

The only concrete feature I get from the home page is monitoring. I assume you
can monitor me if/when our host goes down or we're running low on disk space.

I'm genuinely interested in these PaaS options but being 2 years in with some
existing architecture I would need to know that it doesn't involve re-
architecting anything (maybe it does, in which case I might no longer be
interested).

My $.02 - hope it helps.

~~~
jsamuel
Hi. Thanks for your feedback. We need to improve the site to make these things
clearer.

We save you time by configuring servers initially, doing reconfiguration tasks
for you, setting up and handling monitoring (e.g. of disk space, cpu,
application errors), and taking care of steps that many developers forget. In
general, you can take a fresh server, connect it to ServerPilot, do "create an
app" through our interface, and then have a production-ready server configured
for running your app.

On new servers, ServerPilot installs and configures necessary services for
running your apps (nginx, apache, php, mysql), configures a firewall,
automates package updates, sets up monitoring, and does a handful of other
things like ensuring the system clock is updated and stays updated.

After initial server setup, we provide a web interface and APIs to create and
manage apps and databases (which behind the scenes means we reconfigure
services), make it easy to deploy SSL certs, and provide ways to monitor your
servers and apps.

We've got many more features coming. So, if there's something that you'd like
to see us do that we don't do currently, please let us know.

~~~
jmathai
I wonder if boiling it down into one thing up front would be an easier sell. I
understand that it might not be possible but you're basically telling me use
my entire infrastructure. It'd be an easier pill to swallow if I could do
something to get notifications or something similar. Not sure if that's good
advice, just brainstorming.

Btw, we're going through the exact same excercise.

------
chriswoodford
I'm already using serverpilot for a couple of legacy PHP projects and I am
really enjoying it.

+1 for composer support built in.

------
jamham
I've worked with Justin for a decade.

We've been using Server Pilot since Justin and co. dropped the Server Pilot
demo and are now managing most of our development and production servers with
Server Pilot.

Server Pilot makes setting up apps, users and databases painless and focused.
Updates, back ups, patches and notifications (both good and bad) now take
place in the background. We can now focus on app development and refinement -
the stuff we're best equipped to manage.

------
jtreminio
Nice! This looks like it basically does what my app[0] does, but with a little
extra!

Good luck!

[0] [https://puphpet.com](https://puphpet.com)

~~~
jsamuel
Thanks, Juan. PuPHPet is great. We should talk about ways for PuPHPet and
ServerPilot to work together.

------
jsamuel
Hi, founder here. We're trying to change the way developers use and manage
cloud servers. We'd love any feedback, questions, or feature requests you
have.

Thank you!

------
in_the_air
Keep up the good work guys! Excited to try the new hotness.

------
hglaser
Really love these guys and their product. Congrats Kevin and Justin!

------
nicework
Great tool. Great founders.

